# UGA and FLORIDA farks



## sleeze (Oct 26, 2008)

This thread is for DOG and GATOR farks.  I thought i would be nice.  Anybody want to have a fark war?
Heres one to get the ball rolling.


----------



## fussyray (Oct 26, 2008)

back at you!!!


----------



## sleeze (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## sleeze (Oct 26, 2008)

Yo, dem ICY HOT STUNNAZ representin.


----------



## QTurn (Oct 27, 2008)

Nothing says class quite like jorts!!!!


----------



## QTurn (Oct 27, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Yo, dem ICY HOT STUNNAZ representin.



They wearing urnge and blue.....  Must have stolen the ride!!


----------



## 1andonly (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## 1andonly (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 27, 2008)

*Whhhaaaaaaa!!!!!*


----------



## DDD (Oct 27, 2008)

Watch the last 15 seconds...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r7BZI_ROwMo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r7BZI_ROwMo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 27, 2008)

*...........*

.......................


----------



## sleeze (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 27, 2008)

QTurn said:


>


----------



## QTurn (Oct 27, 2008)

*"Bitterness"*


----------



## Mr W. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## sleeze (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr W. said:


>



Mr. W, I like the orginal better.


----------



## chadair (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)

Gators Eat Boogers!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)

Only Sissy Gators do!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)

I think this guy ATE FULMER!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)

A picture of Sleeze...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)

Tebow in Jorts..


----------



## GAX (Oct 28, 2008)

Found this one on a UGA Fan site.

Props for being a good fan, but he needs to learn how to spell.


----------



## GAX (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## GAX (Oct 28, 2008)

This says it all about UGA Fans!


----------



## GAX (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Found this one on a UGA Fan site.
> 
> Props for being a good fan, but he needs to learn how to spell.


 

Actually it looks like YOU need to go back and learn Photoshop...


----------



## GAX (Oct 28, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually it looks like YOU need to go back and learn Photoshop...




Naaa, Actually, it's better than I could do. He seemed to have more patience.


----------



## Bodab1974 (Oct 28, 2008)

Even the Dawg has a clue....


----------



## Ol' Red (Oct 28, 2008)

Uraban Cryer's speech to the gayterd nation:

The endzone dance was a big deal!!!  We will make it a big deal!!!  I will whine, cry, pee my pants it's a big deal!!!  Studivant is a better dancer than me and I'm mad!  Renee Curran knocked Tebow out of his jock strap last year and he still has nightmares!  Did he not know Teabags had a hurt shoulder!!!  It's a big deal....oh yes.   

I am Little Hitler!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Red


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 28, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Uraban Cryer's speech to the gayterd nation:
> 
> The endzone dance was a big deal!!!  We will make it a big deal!!!  I will whine, cry, pee my pants it's a big deal!!!  Studivant is a better dancer than me and I'm mad!  Renee Curran knocked Tebow out of his jock strap last year and he still has nightmares!  Did he not know Teabags had a hurt shoulder!!!  It's a big deal....oh yes.
> 
> ...



  Mack you've outdone yourself brother.  Man I HATE Florida.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 28, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


>



  Keep em coming boys!!  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 28, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> This says it all about UGA Fans!



Sounds like wishful thinking on your part.  We aren't interested in being your "friend."


----------



## GAX (Oct 28, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds like wishful thinking on your part.  We aren't interested in being your "friend."




Whew! Thanks. Now I don't have to worry about yall's wandering eyes.  UGA players already have the leading count for all those stray hand, "Good Game" Pats.


----------



## kevina (Oct 28, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Whew! Thanks. Now I don't have to worry about yall's wandering eyes.  UGA players already have the leading count for all those stray hand, "Good Game" Pats.



ARE YOU A TIGHT END? AH, YOU TELL ME!


----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Ol' Red (Oct 28, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Whew! Thanks. Now I don't have to worry about yall's wandering eyes.  UGA players already have the leading count for all those stray hand, "Good Game" Pats.



Ok.....better a stray hand than a stray tongue....

Red


----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Ok.....better a stray hand than a stray tongue....
> 
> Red




Beat me to it!!


----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 28, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Ok.....better a stray hand than a stray tongue....
> 
> Red



But Red Tebow did it so it's ok.

Now watch, they'll pull out that picture of Stafford laying on the ground.


----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Ol' Red (Oct 28, 2008)

QTurn said:


>



I think this guy is wanting in on the action!.... 
what's that saying about shaking more than twice?

Red


----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)

*Mulletts ROCK!!*


----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)

*Be sure to watch the whole thing.....*


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 28, 2008)

QTurn said:


>


----------



## GAX (Oct 28, 2008)

Some of these are actually pretty funny. Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm pretty much a UGA fan because that's who my wife grew up supporting (I'm from SC).  BUT, these are pretty funny!!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)

Not a UGA/FU fark but still funny.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)

*Love those mullets!!!*


----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## jrayjeepcj2a (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## jrayjeepcj2a (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## jrayjeepcj2a (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## jrayjeepcj2a (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 29, 2008)

Good ones jray!!!  I was beginning to think all the gators had given up!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 29, 2008)

QTurn said:


> Good ones jray!!!  I was beginning to think all the gators had given up!!



They might as well.


----------



## Sandman619 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## sleeze (Oct 29, 2008)

QTurn said:


> Good ones jray!!!  I was beginning to think all the gators had given up!!





South GA Dawg said:


> They might as well.



Not even close.


----------



## chadair (Oct 29, 2008)

Georgia Man


----------



## lumberrep (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## lumberrep (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 30, 2008)

Teabag unveils the Flarduh new and improved touchdown celebration dance!!!

Take that you mean nasty Dawgs!!!!!!!






Thuper Duper!!!!!!!


----------



## sleeze (Oct 30, 2008)

Bulldogs are sooo intimidating.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## sleeze (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## QTurn (Oct 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


>




That's a good one!!!

Dangit Matthew, quit lifting kegs!!


----------



## GAX (Oct 30, 2008)

...


----------



## Sandman619 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)

Dogs gonna do a "Pink Out" to get motivated.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)

Jawja Chicks, Staffy likes!!


----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 31, 2008)

sleeze said:


>



Why are we supposed to be insulted by this one of our guys holding beers?


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 31, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why are we supposed to be insulted by this one of our guys holding beers?



Yea, now if it was a Zima, I'd get the point!


----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why are we supposed to be insulted by this one of our guys holding beers?



Maybe because, of Ugas recent run-ins with the law concerning alcohol.  Either that or thats all their is to do in Athens, drink.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)

Cant take it anymore!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 31, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Maybe because, of Ugas recent run-ins with the law concerning alcohol.  Either that or thats all their is to do in Athens, drink.



WEll Aunt Bea, I don't know what you did when you were in college but most of the rest of us drank beer and had a good time.  Alot of us also still like to have some fun every now and then.  

If we have players get in trouble for alcohol related stuff I'm not gonna get self riteous about it and act all apalled like I didn't do the same exact type stuff.  That's called hypocrisy.  

As far there being nothing else to do in Athens, don't act like Gainesville is some bastion of good clean family fun.  They do drink in Gainesville too.  It's not like the kids down there are sitting in their rooms playing Scrabble every night.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 31, 2008)

sleeze said:


>



Some more of your weird fettishes I guess?


----------



## QTurn (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's a few UF fans I wouldn't mind getting to know better!!

Lighten' up yall!!!  This thread is meant to be a good time!!







And some UGA fans....


----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> WEll Aunt Bea, I don't know what you did when you were in college but most of the rest of us drank beer and had a good time.  Alot of us also still like to have some fun every now and then.
> 
> If we have players get in trouble for alcohol related stuff I'm not gonna get self riteous about it and act all apalled like I didn't do the same exact type stuff.  That's called hypocrisy.
> 
> As far there being nothing else to do in Athens, don't act like Gainesville is some bastion of good clean family fun.  They do drink in Gainesville too.  It's not like the kids down there are sitting in their rooms playing Scrabble every night.



Spare me dude, I know they drink in college, Umm, duh.  Didnt never say Florida Kids didn't drink.  Florida was the #1 party college. I can understand you are all uptight , Afterall you know whats coming tommorrow. Take q-turns advice, chill out, This thread is supposed to be fun.  Here take this 

.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)

Richt  stole my fish.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)

QTurn said:


> Here's a few UF fans I wouldn't mind getting to know better!!
> 
> Lighten' up yall!!!  This thread is meant to be a good time!!
> 
> ...



I am chilled, I have been in a great mood all day. 

 BTW I likey the pics.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 1, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Spare me dude, I know they drink in college, Umm, duh.  Didnt never say Florida Kids didn't drink.  Florida was the #1 party college. I can understand you are all uptight , Afterall you know whats coming tommorrow. Take q-turns advice, chill out, This thread is supposed to be fun.  Here take this
> 
> .



Oh I should chill out?

Dude you are the most uptight over serious guy on this forum by far.  You could really do well to stop taking yourself so serious and have some fun.  Really.  Like I've said before, 99.9% of the time I'm just joking on here.  For you this is life and death and you're constantly trying to prove yourself.  Pretty sad. I'll be happy to "spare" you as soon as you spare me.  Deal?


----------



## topcat (Nov 1, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> you are the most uptight over serious guy on this forum by far.


Not even close.  But we'll leave that alone until another time.  Good luck tomorrow SGD!


----------



## GAX (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, UGA Fans! Got your new "UGA lost" avatar picked out, for yourself, yet?


----------



## sleeze (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## sleeze (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## sleeze (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## chadair (Nov 6, 2008)

sleeze said:


>



Staffords leading recievers


----------

